# Conroe Tournament and BIG Fish



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

Bullard and I fished catfish tournament Saturday on Lake Conroe. We placed first with heaviest stringer and took big fish pot with 67lb blue cat. Bonus prize is the 67lb blue cat is new water body record for Lake Conroe. We were in my boat, but I was lucky enough she hit a rod on my side of boat so I get to claim the record. But she was a team effort to catch and I would have been just as proud if DB reeled her in for me to net. Thanks to DB for being a great teammate and friend. 
She was released to grow up!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Big ol gal.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Awesome fish . Congrats on winning and congrats on the new water body record. You guys know what you are doing for sure.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG guys


Good fishing to all!


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Outstanding fish! Good to have met you. Hope you guys decide to go to Limestone next week. You two make a great team. Congratulations.

See ya on the water.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

It was a great day. To see a fish like that come to the surface is an awesome sight and then to get it in the net and then the boat you are in awe of such a trophy fish it doesnâ€™t matter who reels it in. To land a fish like that in a tournament there are no words . We needed every pound to squeak out a victory by 6 pounds . The second place team had a 47.25 and another fish around 30 lbs. .
All fish over 10 lbs were tagged and released to grow thanks 
Texas Trophy Catfish Association!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

texasGG said:


> Outstanding fish! Good to have met you. Hope you guys decide to go to Limestone next week. You two make a great team. Congratulations.
> 
> See ya on the water.


Good to meet you Garry good luck at Limestone.


----------



## cowboydanrice (Feb 3, 2019)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG! In for the win!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Great job guys. Thatâ€™s a heck of a nice fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Wow what a great post, congrats to both of you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

WOW! Very nice sir, that's a nice fish...


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

WTG guys. That is a monsta.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Another pic*


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Fellas! That's an OUTSTANDING job! What a fish....what a thrill.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I had not seen this until Dwayne made a note of it on the regular freshwater board. 



A very sincere congrats to CT and DBullard! I normally feel too old to "high five" but I sure would have in that case.


The picture with both of y'all holding it makes the size obvious and is awesome.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats !!! One of these days I keep telling myself.....one of these days...Great team and sportsmanship. This is what its all about...


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

What a nice fish! Congrats! I need to get on some of that catfish action!!


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

*Big old gal*

Nice catch, you both deserve :cheers::cheers: for your catch.


----------



## basseditor (Jan 15, 2019)

I sent a PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations! Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy! And great teamwork too!


----------



## rholstein3922 (Aug 20, 2011)

congratulation on the nice catch


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice fish! Thanks for the post - congrats!


----------

